
Google Data Center - muriithi
http://harpers.org/media/slideshow/annot/2008-03/zoom.html
======
apathy
God forbid that Google attempt to conduct its US datacenter operations in
locations with adequate local cooling sources, with white foam roofs to reduce
internal heat buildup, in an underpopulated area with existing hydroelectric
power.

Build more of them near Dulles and in downtown Santa Clara, eh? This article
is a fucking hit piece, and it discounts the enormous efficiencies that are
realized by the death of the printed page, the standing-inventory retailer,
the reversal of suburban car culture, and a host of other things that the
'Cloud' is helping to realize.

~~~
pg
I agree with you. They're having to dig pretty deep to try to trash Google.
I'd like to see the corresponding article about the plant where Harper's is
printed.

